# Advice greatly appreciated!!



## ooAntoo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

my hell started 2 years ago at the hairdressers one morning. i had been going out alot and not getting a great deal of sleep not eating right etc. i had what i can only describe as a panic attack i looked in the mirror whilst the girl was cutting my hair and thought what if i wanted to get out of here i couldnt cos id look stupid and with that a massive tingly hot flush and my brain turned to mush for about 3mins. it worried me as to what it was but i moved on.

A week later i was doing a presentation at work and i thought again that i felt a bit light headed......... woooomphhh it hit me and brain to mush, i couldnt speak and i thought i looked really stupid. That was the turning point from then on i have constantly feared these episodes im on effexor 75 which has gone up and down.and i no longer seem to get panic attacks but heres my question

How do i stop analysing everything???
i keep thinking who am i, how do i speak, how does my brain work; thinking about each word before i say it. its like ive lost my personality and cant get it back, this wasnt the initial problem but seems to of evolved, if only someone could answer how to stop thinking anlysing etc maybe id get better. the dr doesnt help and i feel like this is me for ever what id give to be me again. Any advice would be great

Cheers

Ant


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

I think mindfulness meditation might help you. Best to go to a psychologist who also teaches mindfulness for proper guidance.
On the web you can find everything about it, start with wiki if you need an introduction.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

don't give a fuck and let time pass. If that doesn't work try a bunch of meds along with therapy. If that doesn't work, use a bunch of alternative medicine. If that doesn't work, go nuts with exercise and eat like a healthy bastard. If that doesn't work start taking risks and engaging in life like you never have. If that doesn't work fucking go to a mental hospital for a while. If that doesn't work, fuck it.


----------



## ooAntoo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for your advice guys appreciate the replies


----------



## Munashii (Aug 8, 2011)

The others mentioned some good advice. It's tough to literally "not give a fuck", since the issue seems to stem from giving TOO much of a fuck (so to speak). But accepting things as they are can help. It sounds backwards, to sit back and do nothing. But being non-reactive (mindful and accepting) can do a world of good. Eventually, the symptoms will subside if you don't spend too much time chasing them.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

I find when I panic or start over analyzing, I just tell myself very deeply "it's okay." If you really believe it's okay, it may not completely kick the bad feeling you are having, but at least you aren't fighting against it. I have found the reason anxiety and panic get worse is because we are telling ourselves there's SOMETHING WRONG and its NOT OKAY. Once this kicks in, it just starts an endless cycle. The only way to break the cycle is acceptance of what is. If you stop and say "Okay, I'm being bombarded with thoughts right now. I'm having strange philosophical ideation about everything. I feel as though I'm going completely insane and I'm losing it. My brain has turn to mush. However, ITS OKAY." As soon as you say it's okay, then you aren't fighting. No matter how strange or scary something may seem, just try to be okay with it. Accept it. Love it. Nourish it as if it was an infant in your arms.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

What is very important in the mindfulness aproach is that you don't judge or reproach yourself. If you want to force yourself to stop analysing, you get the famous YELLOW ELEPHANT paradox. If someone yells you: DON'T think about yellow elephants, you can't stop thinking about yellow elephants, because to repress that thought you have to think about yellow elephants. So the secret is to notice that you are analysing, but to let it go without dwelling on it. As soon as you start thinking, oh I did it again, how can I stop it, etc etc,, all your attention is going into it and the problem keeps growing. On the other hand, if you can train yourself to notice it, accept it and direct your attention back to something else, you can stop obsessing over it. It is not easy though and it takes time and dedication to learn it. À good teacher can make all the difference.

So that is similar to what others mentioned, but there is one subtle thing I want to add. You can say to yourself that it is ok to feel this way, but the trouble is that you can't nor should force yourself to think that it is ok, when you are clearly not thinking or feeling that. It doesn't help to ignore how you really feel about it. The art is to also accept the way you feel about it, but not to dweil on it.


----------



## ooAntoo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again for your help its good to know there are people who care to reply.

Everything i have read says accepting and letting go is key but its so hard it sounds easy and then i think how can it be that easy i mean how is that going to help even when i do get ready to really work at it it seems so hard but i dont know why it is. stupid questions whilst im talking to people at work

what if you cant talk
what if you cant do your job
how do you do your job
you might lose your job
what if you panic
they.can tell your odd
etc

where has all this come from i feel like im banging my head against the ocean surface and i cant break through to breathe

i wonder if im still here the old me how do i get it back and how did i get in this mess it sucks i know were all going through.it so sorry about moaning. just so confusing and the drs dont ever help. i read when you have these things you should reach out abd ask for help, well its been two years now and ive asked and got nothing but frowns patronising assurances and a fist full if tablets and no.explanations :/


----------

